# CAUGHT ONE, sort of.



## tAngyQP (Jan 28, 2007)

since i recently found about these twin strays I have decided to try to cope with them, but they are really hesitant about everything. But luckily for me, I caught one yesterday. 

Since they really liked balls and string, I wrapped some string around a paper ball and started playing around with it, sooner or later I threw it in a box and the kitten went for it, so I quickly closed the lid, but doing so I kind of squished it, it was growling and hissing furiously but good thing it went inside. 

So, i get home and open the lid and it comes out rushing, but I was in a empty closet so it wouldn't be able to escape. But now I'm trying to slowly gain its trust and try to get him/her back into the box so I could take it to the vet, it seems like it's a little sick, saw&heard a few sneezes.

Now, i'm dealing with a rampaging kitten in my closet, so anyways is there anyway for me to find out the gender of the kitten without touching it? I have seen somewhere that male genitals... are inside? I thought their penis would hang. 
Oh, and one more thing. Could the cats have any disease that are harmful to me? I think the cat might have fleas because it scratched behind its ear couple times.


P.S I'll get some pics as soon as I catch it foreal


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm going to move this to the Feral fourm for you as the folks who check in there regularly will be able to give you the best advice.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

These little feral kittens need love and time to except. Your best bet is to keep the kitten in a small enlcosed bedroom or bathroom. Or if you can borrow a dog crate to keep him in. The room is better (at least for me while taming) If the kitten is young he will calm down quickly. 

I would try getting his sibling. Use a humane box trap you get loan one from a shelter or rescue. 

I would take the kittens to the vet for a check uponce they settle down. Catching anything from cats is rare for people. But if your going to adopt them out have the kittens tested for Felv and FIV which only cats catch. The vet can see to the cold and fleas and can sex them for you Good Luck


----------



## tAngyQP (Jan 28, 2007)

oh yeah, one more thing I haven't really physically handled him/her but when I was feeding the twins, there was this other cat that was usually there but I didn't notice it until yesterday. I had some pork and I just laid it on the floor and the cats came to eat it, But the cat I caught she was growling even though she had the meat in her mouth.

I'm guessing s/he's really violent, I don't mind getting bit, but I don't really want to get sick. If the cat was sick, would the bite be fatal? 
oh and, I had my shots 2 years ago


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

tAngyQP, you are doing the right thing for this kitten! :thumb Feral kittens can be hard to control, but they usually do calm down with time. Hissing and growling is normal behavior, so you probably didn't squish him/her.

Therre shouldn't be any cat illnesses that would be contagious for you. The only exception I know of is Cat Scratch Fever, which comes from infected fleas rather than the cat. IF the fleas were infected and IF the kitty had flea dirt on his claws and IF he scratched you, you could potentially get an infection and maybe a fever. But note all those "ifs." I don't know of anything that could be fatal.

This page has info for how to tell the sex of a young kitten: http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/kitx.html
The photos are small and blurry but if you click on them, larger versions will pop up. This site has drawings for how to tell on an older cat: http://www.vetinfo.com/csexcat.html
Of course, all this assumes that the kitten is going to let you look!

Taming a feral takes time, so please be patient. The best way to earn their trust is by giving them food, and sitting nearby while they eat. See how close you can get them to come to you, then move the dish a little closer to you each day. Stinky fish-flavored food is the best kind to use. Lots of people here can give you advice, so please hang in there!

It might not seem this way to you, but having a closet full of rampaging kitten sounds irresistably adorable. I want one! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

tAngyQP, you have received some good advice. Take everything slowly..at the kitten's pace. Sit and read in a softly lighted room, with some gentle music. And make no attempt to grab the kitten. Just have some great canned food and treats and move them a bit closer each day. When the kitten sniffs your hand, it's not time to pet, but when he rubs up against your hand, you can touch it gently, a little scritchy-scratch of the top of his little head. I don't think it will take too long!  Don't make the first move. That's up to the kitten or cat. 

Have you considered trapping (a humane trap, borrowed from the Humane Society) the others and having them neutered? There is a list of organizations at the top of this forum. I know we can't afford to pay for all of the kitties. Make sure wherever the neutering is done, the organization believes in TNR. (Trap/Neuter/ Return (or release  ) As for keeping the kitten(s), do what your heart tells you.  

How wonderful that you're helping these kitties! Oh! I have heard little baby pet kittens growl when eating meat..not lately, but I've had sweet little babies do this. Go by general behavior; it's more accurate!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

One more thing: You said in another thread that you were looking to adopt two kitties. And you sound interested, but still undecided, about trying to keep this one and his/her twin. Please know that if you decide to raise ferals, it will take a lot of work at first. But it is _so_ worth it. 

When you rescue ferals, you are saving cats that no one wants or loves, and very little chance of being rescued by anyone else. You will also keep them from producing more cats that no one wants. 
Most importantly, once they come around, they will love you like no other cats on Earth! And vice versa. :heart So please, give it some serious thought.


----------



## tAngyQP (Jan 28, 2007)

Jet Green said:


> One more thing: You said in another thread that you were looking to adopt two kitties. And you sound interested, but still undecided, about trying to keep this one and his/her twin. Please know that if you decide to raise ferals, it will take a lot of work at first. But it is _so_ worth it.
> 
> When you rescue ferals, you are saving cats that no one wants or loves, and very little chance of being rescued by anyone else. You will also keep them from producing more cats that no one wants.
> Most importantly, once they come around, they will love you like no other cats on Earth! And vice versa. :heart So please, give it some serious thought.


heh yes, i do plan on keeping this one, and i'll try for other guy too! I'm right now trying to get the other one(i'm on a wireless laptop sitting in someone's yard lol!) but I think seeing it's sibling getting kittynapped it's scared. It won't even go after food, and i'm using canned tuna and some really juicy meat. 
My cousin who had a cat few months ago said she caught her feral cat(adult) with catnip, she used a mice with catnip on it and slowly pulled it in the cage and she quickly closed it. But unfortunetly the cat was too out of control, even after months of trying.

I'm thinking of buying some catnip leaves and catnip toys to catch the little guy. Do you think it'll work? Would the cat get so 'high' he won't be afraid of me anymore? 

Oh yeah, the one I have right now, I think it was pure luck ^^, the kitty was in the box i used for quite awhile. I'm thinking of using maybe a clean garbage can or recycling bin to catch this one. 
and FYI, I just found out that both the kitties are atleast 6months old, they're like pre-teen kittens, heh.


BTW, I'm going to purchase these
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx? ... lyID=6279&
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx? ... lyID=7136&

I've used quite a bit of money lately so I have a small budget, but I'll probaly start working again, so i could buy some decent food&whatever these cuties like


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sometimes catnip will make an angry kitty even angrier, so be mindful of that. 
Try to borrow a hav-a-heart trap from your local humane society. That is a trap in which the door closes automatically. Much better and safer both for you and the kitty.
Best thing is to let them come to you on their own, but if you use a trap, get a hav-a-heart.

The kitten you're trying to trap sees you as a big, mean predator who ate his/her brother/sister. This kitten will be _very_ wary, and won't want to come near you. 
After s/he is inside your home, provide food, water, and a litterbox for the little ones. 
Let them get accustomed to you in their own time. Slow, soft movements are the rule around these babies. Don't make sudden predator-like moves.
And complete quiet, or very soft music. Remember, their ears are much more sensitive than ours.

It takes some work and patience, but ferals make the best, smartest, and most loyal companions. :heart Take it from folks who know.
:catrun


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A humane trap (borrow from a Humane Society) would be best if you could camouflauge it. Try to make it blend in with the scenery, by putting in near the bushes where it can't see you (but you can watch), and drape it with something that matches nature..as best as you can. Good luck! I hope you have great success! 

To reiterate what we've all said, be slow, quiet, and soothing with movement and voice. Keep everything as relaxed as possible. They probably _do_ see us a huge monsters, but they we learn if we take our time!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

tAngyQP said:


> heh yes, i do plan on keeping this one, and i'll try for other guy too!


Yay!  Good decision. I hope you can get the other one soon.

So who voted for letting the cat back out? Just curious why you voted for that option.


----------

